# Vulcano 7 ... freigabe bis ???



## fasty (23. Dezember 2002)

hab hier noch nen thermaltake vulcano 7 (ohne "+") rumzuliegen, hab aber leider die verpackung weggeschmissen. deshalb wollt ich mal wissen ob hier jemand weiss für welche cpus der geeignet ist ...


----------



## Tim C. (23. Dezember 2002)

http://www.thermaltake.com/support/CoolingGuide.htm

ich denke, das sollte helfen  ;-)


----------



## fasty (23. Dezember 2002)

danke  

hatte nur auf der produktseite geschaut und da stand nix ...


----------

